# Any fan of hip hop, phycidellic music, open minded meaningful music



## jonr421 (Apr 25, 2009)

Panacea or Restoring Poetry In Music Pretty much the same group....great group to listen to and chill high or not...but high makes music better IMO. Songs range from fuck... everything

The production is jazz/hip hop/ and fantasy soundscape..sounds gay but I'm a real hip hop head who likes rock but this is the shit. I dont liek doing shrooms but i tripped balls to this shit and it was bad ass. They got a laid back chill rapper who has amazing flow and rhythm and talks about real shit...no bullshit gangster thug shit...only drug refrences are few personal use rhymes...give them a chance...i'll post some links to youtube... im new idk if i can embed then if i can someone let me know..


The first one is RPM...if u dont liek that check out the second one...its panacea...there the same but RPM is their live band version!!! Second one i tripped balls too..llol

www.[B]youtube[/B].com/watch?v=kPgr-ruBTxY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieM_qDKTZ28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90oJcqmUmwo&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN58OR8nvbk&feature=related


----------



## Qaliente (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome! A fellow hip hop head!  "jazz, hip hop, fantasy soundscape" are among the beats i listen to. I also like some songs that are pretty mellow and yet.. funky..? (best word i could use to describe ) I've never heard those artists/songs before dude. Thanks for sharing such great blaze songs. I'm not too sure if some of the songs/artists i want to share will hit all the bases of the beats you're into, but like you said.. being "high makes better music" lol let me know what you think  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewz8r3Vk0vc 

I wouldn't be surprised if you heard this jam already  but i dig it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzSi7voW7Hc&feature=related 

Another popular, yet still favorite of mine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZaV-33XSHY 

hope you enjoy bro


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 20, 2010)

organized konfusion, anybody c'mon.


----------



## m4x (Mar 23, 2010)

try kottenmouth kings http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1ofaR9xBT4 good song 

also potluck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcLnJK0nLPw love underrated 

hed pe isnt bad they do rock/punk/rap heres a song with hed pe n potluck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlNBow0VAa0


----------

